# Turbo Maxx Vent With Or Without The Thermostat?



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm still excited about getting my 26RS TT out!! From what I've read the Maxx Air vents and a Turbo Maxx would be great additions. I'm going to wait on the two roof vents to see what the new ones will be like or possible price drop on the originals. I am definitely going to get a Turbo Maxx Ventilator for the kitchen or would it be better in the bathroom?

So here are my questions. What is the better Turbo Maxx - with or without the thermostat? What are the advantages or disadvantages? What is the preference out there in Outbackerland? Would a Fan-tastic fan with a MaxxAir Fan Mate better?









Thanks - Mark


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey Mark,

Here is one thing that most will agree on and that is a fan is a nice addition to the Outback. We really like ours and use it quite a bit 
even though we have the Max Air covers with our vents open all year long.

We have the Turbo Max and found it works great and is very quiet on low and medium speeds. We virtually never use the high speed.
We have it on the center (kitchen) vent and use it when cooking if necessary. When it's warm out it provides a nice flow of air though the
open windows which is great for sleeping when the wind dies down at night. We don't have the thermostat and found it not to be something
that we miss. The rare nights when the fan is running and it cools down to the point we want to shut it off, I usually make a mid night
pit stop and shut it off. Of course having the thermostat would not be a bad idea if you found a good price on a fan that had one.

I would not reccomend the bathroom installation because you already have a fan in the bath and if you do decide to use the fan when
cooking it will be more effective in the kitchen. I would guess you would need to leave the bathroom door open all the time if you installed
it in the bathroom?

Good luck,

Mark


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

I installed the TurboMaxx w/ thermostat over the weekend. We haven't taken it camping yet, but we could definately feel the air being pulled through the camper when we tried it out. I think we are going to really like being able to move some air when the wind dies down. I can't recall how many evenings/nights I have spent just a little too hot because the A/C was too much, but the outside air was nice and cool.....

I am a lazy bum when it comes to camping and hate it when my sleep is disturbed, so I chose the thermostat route. Also, I bought mine from Camping World when they had a good sale going on them, so that made it an even easier decision.

Wic


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I installed the Turbo-Maxx WITH the thermostat in the kitchen area. We store our camper next to our house. I have also installed a 30amp outlet on the house, so we keep the camper plugged in 24-7. So I leave the windows cracked open and set the thermostat to vent when it gets too warm inside.

Mildew is a problem in Florida, so leaving a camper closed up with very little venilation is asking for trouble. With the Turbo-Maxx, we have never had a problem.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

As I tend to do a lot of dry camping I didn't want a t-stat - I prefer to have control of the fan and resulting power drain.


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks - Does anybody else have an opinion on the Turbo Maxx vent with or without the thermostat?

FYI - I saw CW's nice price went back up yesterday.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I installed mine without the thermostat as Y guy said. I mostly dry camp and only use the fan when I need it.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

www.rvupgradestore.com
MaxxAir's Turbo/Maxx™ - 1200T $239.99 +s/h
MaxxAir's Turbo/Maxx™ - 3550 $204.98 +s/h

www.rvwholesalers.com
Deluxe Model 1200T w/t-stat $232.89 free ship
MaxxAir's Turbo/Maxx™ - 3550 $211.52 free ship

www.campingworld.com (pres club prices)
Deluxe Model 1200T w/t-stat $249.00 +18.00 s/h
MaxxAir's Turbo/Maxx™ - 3550 $199.00 +18.00 s/h

pplmotorhomes.com
Deluxe Model 1200T w/t-stat $249.00 +s/h
MaxxAir's Turbo/Maxx™ - 3550 $193.69 +s/h


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

sl1960a said:


> Thanks - Does anybody else have an opinion on the Turbo Maxx vent with or without the thermostat?
> 
> FYI - I saw CW's nice price went back up yesterday.


I like the thermostat for at night in the mountains or up north. The fans shut off once the trailer cools off.


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the prices Y-Guy and all the responses!! I ended up emailing CW and they let me have the Turbo Maxx 1200 (w/thermostat) for their old sales price of $209 +$18.00 s/h!!







I also ordered a RV Flexible Swivel Stik and fridge fan - My first purchases from CW!! Mod Baby Mod and COME ON SPRING!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I got a fan in the middle by the kitchen and I have a t-stat and set it often so it cuts off if it gets too cool at night, I love it. It actually moves the curtains if I have just one window open. It really sucks....in a good way though.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

We have looked at making this our next mod.


----------

